
Guidance on the FCC Sunshine Period in the Restoring Internet Freedom Proceeding [pdf] - Corrado
http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2017/db0511/DA-17-454A1.pdf
======
Corrado
The EFF have set up a timelocked page[0] that holds your comments until after
the "Sunshine Period" has ended and automatically posts them for you.

[0] [https://dearfcc.org/](https://dearfcc.org/)

